# passenger gem (rubygem-passenger) not building for nginx



## Michael Kastner (Oct 30, 2017)

I am trying to build rubygem-passenger for nginx on FreeBSD 11.1 but the compiler stops with Error code 1 complaining:

```
2.3/gems/passenger-5.1.8/buildout/apache2/mod_passenger.so failed: No such file or directory *** Error code 1
Stop. make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/rubygem-passenger *** Error code 1
```
Please note the section of the path where it says /apache2/mod_passenger.so while he config options are set to *nginx*!

Default ruby is set to 2.3 and I am using the quarterly branch.

Any help or hint is appreciated since I am stuck for days now with this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2017)

Michael Kastner said:


> Default ruby is set to 2.3 and I am using the quarterly branch.


Just so everybody is on the same page, the quarterly ports branch or the quarterly package branch?

And can you post the output of `make -C /usr/ports/www/rubygem-passenger showconfig`?


----------



## Michael Kastner (Oct 30, 2017)

I apologize for not being specific. I am building from the quarterly ports tree. Sorry!

Addendum:

I've found the "culprit".

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/he...r/Makefile?r1=451230&r2=451229&pathrev=451230

Unfortunately this has been checked in for HEAD but not for the quarterly branch. So had to add line myself in the Makefile. And tadaaa, it builds.


----------

